# Rigid Type L copper for propane



## Largemouth (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking at purchasing a small 1 bed cabin and exploring my options and expenses. One one side of the house, where the propane line comes in, it's run from a t-fitting to two different rooms on the outside of the house with flexible copper tubing. One to the stove and one to the heater. Looks like crap because it's all wavy, not very straight at all, and has a few kinks in it. Question is, can I use 1/2 rigid type L pipe to replace it until I can run new lines from the interior side of the walls?


----------



## Masterplumber5000 (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't recommend it. You shouldn't use copper , but if someone did they should use soft copper with flared fittings. Don't put pipe dope on the flares.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Rigid copper is NOT approved in any case. Semi-rigid or soft copper is the only approved copper and must be made with flare joints only, no compression. Make sure there are 2 pressure reducing diaphrams , 1 at the tank and then the 2nd before it goes into the house. Too high pressure can blow gas valves on the appliances.


----------



## Largemouth (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------

